
In America, politics is the new religion - bilkoo
https://qz.com/1237473/in-america-politics-is-the-new-religion/
======
gt_
While politics _may_ (I question it) be the new religion, _branding_ is
definitely the new church.

Companies have adopted the attention, aesthetic principles, devotion and trust
that people once reserved only for the church.

------
cvaidya1986
Could we go back to simply discussing ideas on their merits rather than taking
sides?

~~~
Jesus_Jones
Hah, then the communists, terrorists, etc have won. One side likes science and
facts, today at least.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Well if enough people elevate the discussion, hopefully that becomes the norm.

